
Scientists receive $1.3M to study new propulsion idea for spacecraft - vasili111
https://www.plymouth.ac.uk/news/scientists-receive-13-million-to-study-new-propulsion-idea-for-spacecraft
======
nabla9
The existence of Unruh radiation is not universally accepted or even detected.

G. W. Ford and R. F. O'Connell (2006) Is there Unruh radiation? Physics
Letters A 350 (2006) 17–26.
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/947a/f319b47bf9eccad97896bc...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/947a/f319b47bf9eccad97896bcd07550442acafb.pdf)

>Abstract

>We present an exact analysis of an oscillator (the detector) moving under a
constant force with respect to zero-temperature vacuum and coupled to a one-
dimensional scalar field. We show that this system does not radiate despite
the fact that it thermalizes at the Unruh temperature. We remark upon a
differing opinion expressed regarding a system coupled to the electromagnetic
field

